# The Most Beautiful Buildings in the world



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Most beautiful building in Mexico, the Palace of Columns, Mitla, Oaxaca.*


2009_147_Mitla by acas2005, on Flickr


Mitla by Juan Aviles, on Flickr


Mitla Archaelogical Zone. by bernalmanuel, on Flickr


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

amazing photos specialy Taj Mahal and Mont St. Michel.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Last time I checked Sagrada Familia wasn't named Taj Mahal. *Also, I don't understand why does Aya Sofya always get ranked high in such polls, it's quite ugly actually*.


 It's because you obviously haven't seen it in real life. Go to Istanbul and visit the Ayia Sophia and you will be blown away. You can ride a paraglyder through it, it is so grand, not to mention the exquisite detailing and ambience. Truly a wonder of the world. The Emperor who constructed it, after completion walked through it and proudly announced 'Solomon I have outdone you', such was the awe of the then new building. An awe that still stands true today.


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

I concur, Ayia Sofya is a true wonder to behold.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is a building that is unfortunately not well known outside its country, but I think it should be on any if not all top ten beautiful buildings lists. 

This is Peles castle in Sinaia Romania.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pele%C8%99_Castle









http://people.csail.mit.edu/mip/photos/2004/sinaia/









http://people.csail.mit.edu/mip/photos/2004/sinaia









http://picasaweb.google.com/LunaChanChan/SummerOf2007InEurope









http://pelescastle.blogspot.com









http://pelescastle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

This looks beautiful


----------

